# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  VB: Map Editor [Exe]

## nareth

isometric map editor

----------


## nareth

major update

read todolist...

----------


## nareth

V.3 please someone take a look at it   :Blush:

----------


## Electroman

Its good, apart from it trigers my Printer to try and reinstal its software  :Confused: . I can only imagine its a conflict on the GUIDs  :Alien Frog: .

EDIT: It says no-ones viewed it, yet I just downlaoded it  :Confused: .

----------


## nareth

what the hell? i dont program a printer... nor software install... nor i porogram GUI..

sorry for this

----------


## nareth

an update... i dint update the Z variable when loading a map..

----------


## nareth

> ..I can only imagine its a conflict on the GUIDs ...


how do i make directx use an difrent GUI?

----------


## Electroman

> how do i make directx use an difrent GUI?


it was GUID Globally Unique IDentifier. Its used for ActiveX controls which is where I was assuming the problem is from.
I was just assuming thats what it could be. Mind it happens when i open the program and also if I click the new button on the Menu bar, does the code on the new button do anything out of the ordinary?

Note: It only happens the first time I click New though.

----------


## Electroman

BTW try placing a chair on a tile and it overlaps on to the tile to the side (which is fine) but doesn't on the one underneth.

----------


## nareth

yeah ... you need to select a higher layer i coulndt fix this problem. buts its no big deal yet.

----------


## nareth

> it was GUID Globally Unique IDentifier. Its used for ActiveX controls which is where I was assuming the problem is from.
> I was just assuming thats what it could be. Mind it happens when i open the program and also if I click the new button on the Menu bar, does the code on the new button do anything out of the ordinary?
> 
> Note: It only happens the first time I click New though.


im only programming directx... and thats it and new is just a new window. and the new window is where all drawing is...

----------


## nareth

minor update

read "Read Me.txt"

----------


## nareth

from now on my website is here:

http://www.darketernity.xerox-hostin...wforum.php?f=8

and soon when uni.cc is up here:

http://www.darketernity.uni.cc/viewforum.php?f=8

----------

